# HOLY...Jay may end up with 25'



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

I'M GOING TO CHURCH.  PRAISE THE LORD!
I think he means inches.  Hell, I'll take half of that.
I may never come home.

Tim Kelly, 4 hours ago:

Snow Forecast for Mt Snow Overdone, Forecast for Jay Peak under done.
We have upslope snow in Vermont most of today, full blown snow storm North tomorrow.
Cold air coming in now means mountain rain is done for today, but warm comes back tomorrow. Net gain of snow for most, but rain will fall again south of a line roughly from Warren to Newry. Then wintry winds this weekend. Jay may end up with 25' (4 day total) by Saturday pm.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

*No more work*

Tellin the boss now


----------



## WJenness (Feb 23, 2012)

25 feet? I'm guessing someone meant " ?

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

WJenness said:


> 25 feet? I'm guessing someone meant " ?
> 
> -w



No, feet!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2012)

300 inches of snow in 4 days?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> 300 inches of snow in 4 days?



75" a day


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> 300 inches of snow in 4 days?



east becomes west 
west becomes east


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> 300 inches of snow in 4 days?



Hey bud, you got a problem?
You just stay home, I'll deal with it for ya.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2012)

billski said:


> east becomes west
> west becomes east





o3jeff said:


> 75" a day



Right, 75" a day?  Or over 6 feet a day? If that is true, that seems extreme.  I believe it that they may pass the 300" mark for the season, but I am really finding a hard time believing that they will get four days averaging 75" a day.  That would be a record.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

Are you guys serious?  You actually believed this typo?    (and bad math)?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2012)

JPR is not saying that:  



> All you need to know is:  5-7" of new snow and 100 percent open.  Oh, and 8-12" of additional snow is forecasted by Saturday morning, enough said.



 As you said, it must be a typo!  Another reason why I never listened to Tim Kelly or Boston media.....


----------



## Nick (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah that would be the most amazing storm of all time, barely getting any media coverage. 

That would be sweet though> Although the drive might be treachorous


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 23, 2012)

we got 10 inches last nite at  Titus  all trails open now ------- and are projected for 10 more  fri tru saturday am so i'm guessing that was a typo for certain !!   25 inches . BTW there are now warnings all over NNY Now -- just posted


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> JPR is not saying that:
> 
> 
> 
> As you said, it must be a typo!  Another reason why I never listened to Tim Kelly or Boston media.....


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

BTV just cranked up NVT.  And this would be in the valleys only..


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 23, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Another reason why I never listened to Tim Kelly or Boston media.....


Huh? The NECN boys are great. I don't have cable but I watch online and follow Tim Kelly's and Matt Noyes's blogs and use them as one of my primary weather sources. They are very straight with their forecasts. Tim is a hardcore skier and pays particular attention to the mountain. Matt has a lot of constituencies he pays attention to and often focuses on skiing. If TK is suggesting two feet at Jay, I would be thinking about Jay if I didn't already have other plans...

By the way... your Jay quote for what they are saying has a high range of 19" which isn't too far off from 25"... it is not like it is a radical departure, TK obviously anticipates more upslope and that could add up to half a foot easily.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> By the way... your Jay quote for what they are saying has a high range of 19" which isn't too far off from 25"... it is not like it is a radical departure, TK obviously anticipates more upslope and that could add up to half a foot easily.



Right, but if you see the first post, TK (inadvertantly) said 25 FEET.


----------



## marge.kilgus (Feb 23, 2012)

We all make typing errors.....25" sounds fantastic right now...I am heading to
sunday river, I hope they receive some of that


----------



## Magog Fishy (Feb 23, 2012)

Tim Kelley and Billski rule. :beer: Anybody remember a little 40" storm in N. VT last winter that came out of nowhere? Guess who the only two people who came close to calling it/alerting people to it -- Tim K. and Billski. Not sure what I would do without Tim Kelley -- I use Single Chair, FIS, American Weather Forum, etc but trust/depend on Tim & Matt Noyes the most.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 23, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Right, but if you see the first post, TK (inadvertantly) said 25 FEET.


Um, yea, I noticed that and just assumed he made a typo by not hitting the shift key and didn't proof read. It read like a Tweet and who proof reads those? I'm not failing him as a Met for forgetting to hit the shift key on a Tweet or FB update...


----------



## Zand (Feb 25, 2012)

Man some people have no sense of humor. I can't believe how many people just said "That's not possible." and actually believed he meant to put 25'.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*HOLY COW!!!*

Jay's reporting 35"

:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o

Only 22' to go...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2012)

Know someone at Smuggs today who said there was about 2 feet down.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> *HOLY COW!!!*
> 
> Jay's reporting 35"
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 26, 2012)

Heading out now for day 4 this week  !

  26 inches of fresh since Friday   0 degrees , sunny  and nuthin but fresh !!!!!!!!!but windchills today at Titus will be - 22 degrees time to break out the new Polarwrap heat exchanger mask   .


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Heading out now for day 4 this week  !
> 
> 26 inches of fresh since Friday   0 degrees , sunny  and nuthin but fresh !!!!!!!!!but windchills today at Titus will be - 22 degrees time to break out the new Polarwrap heat exchanger mask   .



Nice have some sweet powder day mr. Warp


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 26, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> *HOLY COW!!!*
> 
> Jay's reporting 35"
> 
> ...



47" reported this morning.

Only 21' to go...:razz:


----------



## Edd (Feb 26, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> 47" reported this morning.
> 
> Only 21' to go...:razz:



Jay's confusing me a bit with the numbers.

24 hr total: 22-25"

48 hr total: 40"

7 day total: 51"

Then they say "this storm's" totals are 47".

How long has this storm been going on?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Edd said:


> Jay's confusing me a bit with the numbers.
> 
> 24 hr total: 22-25"
> 
> ...



Very Interesting....


----------



## j law (Feb 27, 2012)

Edd said:


> Jay's confusing me a bit with the numbers.
> 
> 24 hr total: 22-25"
> 
> ...




The real storm total was 40.  I was there on Saturday morning when they reported 12-15 and then they reported 25 on Saturday.  The other 7 inches fell on thursday and it was really a different storm.

Conditions were epic.

Bill- I'm so glad I saw your post on thursday evening.  I wasn't planning on skiing this weekend but when i started to look at the weather reports I knew there was a Jay cloud about to develop.  I was finding areas in the trees with 4 feet of fresh.  Unreal...


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Feb 27, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Very Interesting....



Smoke Shacks?  I see nothink, I know nothink....


----------

